# eewww stuffed chi



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Strangest thing i've seen in a long time!!

Antique taxidermy Chihuahua dog on eBay (end time 26-Jan-11 11:59:24 GMT)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ewwwwww that is freaky.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, that is so strange, never seen anything like it before , definitely ewwww.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is creepy. I know people do that stuff to their "own pets" but I just couldn't do that. I think it would make it harder and plus freak the crap out of me LOL Icky!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Yuck!! Thats just sick.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

It hardly looks like a Chihuahua either.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's kind of sad because obviously someone wanted to immortalize their pet and had this done and now it's ended up on ebay.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

It might not have been a beloved pet if it is Victorian, in the UK if it moved the Victorians stuffed it!!! Still eewwww though.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is so sad...


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

It does not even look like a Chi. 
When mine passaway they will be cremated like my last girl Tess, her ash's sit on my buffet


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very sad :-(


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That's so sad it ended up for auction on Ebay.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I love it!!!....I would buy that if I was wealthy./ I was just looking at chi taxidermy online too. 
It would be a wonderful for my art-work. I once borrowed a stuffed squirrel to use as a model for my art-work. 
It is true that modern taxidermy is much better and thus more useful for art-work. However I would not to like to have an animal killed to be a model for my art.

PS:If I had a chi, I would like to have that chi stuffed upon passing if I have the funds to do it.

Here is a much nicer example of chihuahua taxidermy. Google Image Result for http://www.tophattaxidermy.com/images/ebay/dog-chihuahua-taxidermy-image.jpg


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How sad that it ended up on ebay.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

That is so creepy. Can you imagine having that in your house?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What is wrong with that dog's head lol! Never seen a dog with its eyes THERE.

So gross and really quite odd!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

An interesting factor with older taxidermy is that you can sometimes see how a dog breed has changed over the years.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I just think it's depressing... I understand wanting to have your dog immortalized.. and yes I believe that obviously the soul has left the body at the point of it being created; but to me it just seems like.. Idunno.. desecration of the body. It doesn't seem respectful. =(


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

eeeeeeeeek!!! that is really gross


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

I know people stuff their loved pets, but why would you want to buy it??? That just looks creepy and would freak me out if I saw it I think?!? Strange people.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

It sure isn't my thing, and yes, what Tracy said. :-(


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont think it looks like a chi, and i def wouldnt want to buy it.
I love all my animals dearly but i will be having them cremated like i did when i lost my cat Elvira.
Not for many many many years to come i hope though.
Just thinking about it scares me!!

Anyway it would creep me out.


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

I wonder how old 'it' is. Creepy, but kind of cool..


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

It looks more like a xolo to me.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

ew! I don't like this one bit! This is not very nice!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Ew last year when I was walking round the hall at Crufts there was a woman being pushed round in a wheelchair, and she had brought a taxidermied dog with her. I was like WTF??? It was fixed into a standing position just all stiff and she was holding it like it was the most normal thing in the world.

Did anyone else se her??


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

HollieC said:


> Ew last year when I was walking round the hall at Crufts there was a woman being pushed round in a wheelchair, and she had brought a taxidermied dog with her. I was like WTF??? It was fixed into a standing position just all stiff and she was holding it like it was the most normal thing in the world.
> 
> Did anyone else se her??


Never been to a dog show. I don't think that is a good idea, the fur will probably start wearing off. 
I would think that if she wants a replica of her chihuahua to hold and cuddle, she should have a plushie made to carry around. 
Then again, do taxidermy animals stand up to 
"normal use" like a fur coat?.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

TAXIDERMY ANTIQUE DOG IN GLASS CASE on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 22:13:47 GMT)


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I dont find it odd honestly. I plan to stuff my shar-pei when she passes.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Eeeewwwww, that is one scary chihuahua (or chiwawa as the seller listed it.) Not something I would want but to each is own.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

To each his own, but I wouldn't want a stuffed pet around. I think it would be very painful every time you looked at it, remembering what the pet was like when it was alive, and being reminded that it is gone. I have Lacy's ashes, but they are put away with her collar and tags and favorite toy. Remembering a loved one is one thing. Having the dead body around is quite another!

Jeanette


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Like Tyson's Mum said, it may not have been a beloved pet. And that is just sick if it wasn't. If it was, I wonder how it ended up on ebay. Poor chihuahua.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

:nshocked2:WOW, just WOW :scratch::confused3:


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

I remember this when it was listed on ebay!! so sad, but even worse than this, round about the same time some sicko had listed a 10 week old chihuahuas skull,how and why they had its little skull i would not want to know,but it was very upsetting to see


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

My puter is running slowww today so couldn't make the link work,
but thats okay, don't think I would have needed to seen in anyway.
I agree, that would be weird to say the least to aution off a stuffed
dog. EWWW is right!!! Be Creepy!!!
I never liked seeing deer heads/etc.. hanging on folks walls. EWW!!!
Alot of weirdies out there today. 
Blessings.


----------



## aucifiel (Nov 6, 2011)

It looks sorta mutated ,...really creepy


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL how odd.
Goes to show how breeds evolve over time.


----------



## Gurman (Jul 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha holy dinosaurs that's creepy! I love Gertie but geeze.....


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

there was a thing on the news where a lady "stuffed" her cat after he died and she dresses him up for every holiday


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Sissy2010 said:


> there was a thing on the news where a lady "stuffed" her cat after he died and she dresses him up for every holiday


Truly freaky... and kind of sad.


----------



## Tea Pixie (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, that's a strange looking dog! I wonder if it actually looked like that in life, or if it was just a bodged up taxidermy job? I kinda like taxidermy, it doesn't usually freak me out and I think it can be beautiful when done correctly, it's an art form in itself... But that dog is just scary looking!

I don't think I could ever get one of my pets stuffed, it'd be too strange. But I like to threaten my cat that I'll turn him into fur-trimmed gloves when he passes, heh. (I won't. =P)


----------

